# Gibt es eine Aufsichtspflicht für autom. Anlagen ?



## mega_ohm (20 Februar 2010)

Hallo Forum,

aus betriebsökon. Gründen hat mein Chef ( nach längerer Beobachtung der Arbeitsabläufe;
das Zauberwort ist: to/h- Leistung) gefragt, ob es nicht möglich ist, eine vollautomatische Produktionsanlage 10 min. unbeobachtet (!) laufen zu lassen.
Die Idee, die dahinter steht, ist:
Während beide Maschinisten gleichzeitig Pause machen, läuft die Anlage noch ca. 10 min alleine (unbeaufsichtigt ) weiter.

Er (mein Chef) hat mir alles ganz genau erklärt und berechnete Daten zu Hilfe genommen...
- wenn er eine Pausenablösung organisiert, sind für eine ½ h zwei weitere Personen nötig (Personalkosten )
- in den 10 min bekommt er ca. 90 Fertigprodukte mehr... gerechnet auf’s Jahr... gerechnet auf mehrere Jahrzehntausende  etc. entsteht soundsoviel Gewinn mehr. (die üblichen Argumente )

Natürlich freue ich mich, wenn die Firma, in der ich angestellt bin, Gewinne erwirtschaftet... ABER
Ich bin von unüberwachten Anlagen überhaupt nicht begeistert.
... sehe folgende Probleme:
- im Notfall ist niemand da, der wenigstens Not-Halt betätigen kann
(z.B. es ist jemand über den 2m hohen Schutzzaun gefallen J )
- wenn die Anlage 10 min lang Schrott produziert, ist auch keinem geholfen

Die Maschinisten können wenigstens augenscheinlich die Qualität der Fertigprodukte prüfen.
Den Rest machen dann Proben im Labor.

Diese Argumente ließ mein Chef überhaupt nicht gelten.
Er ist der Meinung, daß in den Fertigungsprozeß dieser vollautomatischen Anlagen sowieso keiner eingreifen kann.... die Schutztüren sind ja alle zu !
Sämtlichste Fehler werden von der Anlage erkannt und sie wird gestoppt >> also was spricht dagegen ?

Meine Frage:
Müssen Automaten noch von Menschen überwacht werden ?


P.S.: Die Simulation für diesen Wunsch läuft bei mir zu Hause auf dem PC perfekt... es ist also nicht so, daß ich diesen Wunsch nicht erfüllen könnte.
In meiner Simu kann man sogar die Zeit bis max. 15min frei wählen, nach Ablauf der 3/4-sten Zeit wird vorgewarnt, die abgelaufene Ist-Zeit wird angezeigt etc.
Aber ich habe Zweifel, ob dieser Wunsch nicht mit irgendwelchen Normen kollidiert.




Mit freundlichen Grüßen
mega_ohm


----------



## Kieler (20 Februar 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man so etwas pauschal beantworten kann. Das hängt ganz stark von der Anlage und den gemachten Gefahren Abschätzungen zusammen.


----------



## Question_mark (20 Februar 2010)

*Qualität ...*

Hallo,



			
				mega_ohm schrieb:
			
		

> Während beide Maschinisten gleichzeitig Pause machen, läuft die Anlage noch ca. 10 min alleine (unbeaufsichtigt ) weiter.



Und warum zum Teufel müssen beide Anlagenbediener unbedingt *gleichzeitig* Pause machen ??? Ist das gewerkschaftlich oder tarifvertraglich geregelt, das beide zur gleichen Zeit zum Frühstücken oder Kaffetrinken sich zusammen kuscheln müssen ?

Ich kann bei sowas nur noch meinen Kopf schütteln. Ich kenne das zwar aus meiner häufigen Tätigkeit in GB, dort war das seinerzeit im Schutz der Gewerkschaften durchaus üblich. Die Pausen und Schichtübergaben haben dort schon einen großen Teil der Produktivität aufgefressen. Alle Maschinenbediener haben zur gleichen Zeit Teatime gemacht ...

30 Minuten vor Schichtende hat der Bediener die Maschine abgeschaltet, er musste das Schichtbuch führen... 

Nebenbei bemerkt, die Anlage wäre trotzdem automatisch und ohne jegliche Gefährdung weitergelaufen. Dann musste natürlich der nächste Bediener das Schichtbuch neu eröffnen, das waren dann nochmal 30 Minuten Stillstand ... 

Die Gehilfen, die neues Rohmaterial in der Zeit hätten zuführen können, haben aber in dieser Zeit nicht tätig werden können. Der Cheffe von der Maschine war ja mit dem Schichtbuch beschäftigt  

Und wenn Du solche IBS machst, dann überlegst Du manchmal wirklich : Ist der Endtermin für die Abnahme wirklich so wichtig, oder sollte man sich nach dem nächstgelegenen Golfplatz erkundigen 

Und mal so ganz nebenbei : Wenn alle Anlagenführer in der Kantine beim Frühstücken sitzen, die Anlagen laufen automatisch und fehlerfrei : Dann ist das optimal, die Leute sind fern von jeder Personengefährdung. Und dann bin ich zufrieden mit meinen Job. Wenn nicht, dann habe ich etwas falsch gemacht.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Ich bin von unüberwachten Anlagen überhaupt nicht begeistert.
> ... sehe folgende Probleme:
> - im Notfall ist niemand da, der wenigstens Not-Halt betätigen kann
> (z.B. es ist jemand über den 2m hohen Schutzzaun gefallen J )
> ...



Wie oft müssen den die Bediener während ihrer Arbeitszeit in den Prozess eingreifen ? Wenn die Anlage weitgehend alleine läuft ist da doch nix gegen einzuwenden sie auch alleine laufen zu lassen. 

Und vielleicht kann dein Chef noch etwas investieren um den "Schrott" noch früher zu erkennen um dann die Anlage zu stoppen.

Aber der nächste Schritt wird dann sein das es nur noch einen Maschinenführer gibt. Wart mal ab.....


----------



## Deltal (20 Februar 2010)

Denke auch, dass man die Geschichte nicht pauschal bewerten kann. 

- Wie oft geht etwas "schief"?
- Was kann passieren wenn etwas "schief" geht? Zertrümmert es dann die halbe Mechanik oder ist das Produkt einfach nur zweite Wahl?
- Ist eventuell das Risiko vorhanden das jemand verletzt wird, weil z.B nur unerfahrende Aushilfen dann noch an der Maschine stehen?

Naja und dann würde ich es einfach drauf ankommen lassen. Lass deinen Cheff mal beobachten was in den 10Min passiert, dass z.B. 9:59sek nur noch zweite Wahl produziert wird, oder das der Elektriker danach 3 Stunden neue Inis anbauen muss..

Das komische gefühl an so einer unbeaufsichtigen Maschine kenne ich.. habe selber sehr lange bei der IBN meinen Finger neben der Stopp-Taste. Aber wenn es knallt ist es dann doch meistens zu spät..


----------



## jokey (20 Februar 2010)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, man muss einfach schauen, was passieren kann und wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass eben dieses auch unentdeckt eintritt.
In meiner Ausbildungsfirma hat in einem Teil der Linie die Maschine 2 Stunden mehr oder weniger unbeaufsichtigt gearbeitet, ohne das von außen direkt für den Bediener erkennbar ist, ob die Arbeit noch in Ordnung ist. Das wurde nur durch eine nachgeschaltete Waage gecheckt... (Produktabfüllung halt)
Andersrum haben wir jetzt auch Anlagen, die man besser keine 5 Minuten aus den Augen lassen sollte, weil ein Fehler direkt mindestens ne Stunde Stillstand mit Reinigungsarbeiten nach sich zieht.

So gesehen kann man das wirklich pauschal nicht sagen


----------



## ybbs (20 Februar 2010)

> Er ist der Meinung, daß in den Fertigungsprozeß dieser vollautomatischen Anlagen sowieso keiner eingreifen kann.... die Schutztüren sind ja alle zu ! Sämtlichste Fehler werden von der Anlage erkannt und sie wird gestoppt >> also was spricht dagegen ?


 
Ganz ehrlich? Ich sehe das genau so. So ein Vollautomat ist doch dafür gebaut mit wenig menschlicher Unterstützung Teile zu produzieren. 

Als Boss würde ich aber die von Question_mark erwähnten versetzten Pausenzeiten einführen. So hätte der Automat statt nur 10 Minuten eine 30 Minuten längere Laufzeit je Schicht. Im 3-Schichtbetrieb hat man da ruckzuck eine zusätzliche Schicht pro Woche gewonnen bzw. gespart.

Wenn der Automat wirklich so schlecht läuft, dass man sich wegen 10 Minuten unbeaufsichtigten Betriebes Sorgen um die Ausschussquote machen muss könnte der Boss auch darüber nachdenken ob den Automat optimiert werden kann.  Denn so ein schlecht laufender Automat erzeugt ja nicht nur Fehlerkosten sondern auch ganz erhebliche Personalkosten....




> Aber ich habe Zweifel, ob dieser Wunsch nicht mit irgendwelchen Normen kollidiert.



Mir ist keine Norm bekannt, die pauschal eine Aufsicht fordert. Allerdings wird z.B. bei elektrischen Heizungen ein Unterschied gemacht ob diese beaufsichtigt oder unbeaufsichtigt betrieben werden.


----------



## wee (20 Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich arbeite bei einem Sondermaschinenhersteller für Produktionsanlagen 
für die Draht- und Kabelindustrie.

Wenn bei uns ein Vollautomat, also eine vollständig automatisierte Anlage, bestellt wird, kommt es nicht selten vor, dass im Pflichtenheft bei den Abnahmebedinungen folgende von mir jetzt frei wiedergegebene Forderungen gestellt werden.

Probelauf mit Produkt XY bei X% Maschinenauslastung mindestens x h eingriffs- und störungsfrei.

Dazu gibt es dann zwar noch einige Sonderfestlegungen und Regelungen aber im Prinzip soll die Anlage autark, darum ja auch Vollautomat, laufen.

Falls eure Anlagen also ohne den ständigen Eingriff von Personal laufen,
wieso sollen sie dann ständig überwacht werden!??!

Ich habe da ähnliche Ansichten wie dein Vorgesetzter.

Gruß wee


----------



## Question_mark (21 Februar 2010)

*Nicht pauschalieren*

Hallo,



			
				ybbs schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist keine Norm bekannt, die pauschal eine Aufsicht fordert.



Eine Norm wird es da auch niemals geben, das regelt sich einfach über die Betrachtung von Risiko und Gefährdung. Da gibt es sicher eine Menge von Prozessen in der Industrie, die eine ständige Überwachung durch qualifizierte Bediener erfordern, also zB. im Kraftwerk, Klärwerk, Chemische Industrie, AKW und ähnlichen Prozessen. Aber das sind eben die Ausnahmen von der Regel und werden schon im Vorfeld bei der Beantragung zur Errichtung der Anlage durch die zuständigen Aufsichts- und Kontrollbehörden reglementiert und festgeschrieben.

Von diesen Ausnahmen abgesehen, erwarte ich allerdings auch, das eine Anlage, die für einen Automatikbetrieb konzipiert wurde, auch ohne ständige Überwachung durch Personal überwiegend ohne dauernde Kontrolle fehlerfrei arbeiten kann. 

Aber auch hier wird es immer Ausnahmen geben, wenn zB. die Qualität eines Produktes erst Tage nach der Produktion im Labor nachgewiesen kann.
Also wie schon ein Kollege vorher geschrieben hat : Man kann das nicht verallgemeinern und muss das immer individuell betrachten ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## mega_ohm (21 Februar 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Und warum zum Teufel müssen beide Anlagenbediener unbedingt *gleichzeitig* Pause machen ??? Ist das gewerkschaftlich oder tarifvertraglich geregelt, das beide zur gleichen Zeit zum Frühstücken oder Kaffetrinken sich zusammen kuscheln müssen ?


Um die Anlage ( ist mehrere 100m lang ) mit Vormaterial zu bestücken, ist 1 Maschinist da.
Für Störungen im Produktions-Ablauf und den Abtransport der fertigen Produkte ist der 2. Maschinist zuständig.
Für 8 h ( eine Schicht ) sind tatsächlich 2 Maschinisten nötig !
Wenn aber das Vormaterial neu aufgelegt wurde ( Aufgabe für Maschinist 1) und die Fertigprodukte abtransportiert sind ( Aufgabe für Maschinist 2 ), besteht tatsächlich die Möglichkeit, daß die Anlage mal ca. 10 Minuten (!) produzieren könnte... ( wenn keine Störung auftritt, dann wird die Anlage sowieso gestoppt)



> Ich kann bei sowas nur noch meinen Kopf schütteln. Ich kenne das zwar aus meiner häufigen Tätigkeit in GB, dort war das seinerzeit im Schutz der Gewerkschaften durchaus üblich. Die Pausen und Schichtübergaben haben dort schon einen großen Teil der Produktivität aufgefressen. Alle Maschinenbediener haben zur gleichen Zeit Teatime gemacht ...


Siehe oben


> 30 Minuten vor Schichtende hat der Bediener die Maschine abgeschaltet, er musste das Schichtbuch führen...
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt, die Anlage wäre trotzdem automatisch und ohne jegliche Gefährdung weitergelaufen. Dann musste natürlich der nächste Bediener das Schichtbuch neu eröffnen, das waren dann nochmal 30 Minuten Stillstand ...
> 
> ...


 
Ich schätze Deine Meinung sehr..
Diesmal konntest Du mir leider nicht weiterhelfen, weil das Thema verfehlt wurde.
Meine Frage ist: 
Unbeaufsichtigte autom. Anlage = zulässig ??
Ja oder Nein

Mfg 
mega_ohm


----------



## mega_ohm (21 Februar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wie oft müssen den die Bediener während ihrer Arbeitszeit in den Prozess eingreifen ? Wenn die Anlage weitgehend alleine läuft ist da doch nix gegen einzuwenden sie auch alleine laufen zu lassen.


Dagegen habe ich ja auch nichts...
Aber ich habe (ohne irgendwelche Normen derart zu kennen !  ...  genau darauf zielt ja eigentlich meine Frage =>  eben zu prüfen, ob Normen dagegen sprechen) eben Bedenken.

Nur wer Bedenken hat, macht sich einen Kopf....


> Und vielleicht kann dein Chef noch etwas investieren um den "Schrott" noch früher zu erkennen um dann die Anlage zu stoppen.
> 
> Aber der nächste Schritt wird dann sein das es nur noch einen Maschinenführer gibt. Wart mal ab.....



Dafür muß ich nicht sehr lange warten...
Automatisierung schließt immer Einsparung mit ein !
Entweder spart man danach mehr Energie- oder eben Personalkosten.
Kein Chef würde nur dafür automatisieren, das seine Angestellten nach der Maßnahme mehr Zeit für Handy, Zeitung und Co. haben...
Wäre das so, dann würde die Anlage nicht nur eine Fernwartung für schnellstmögliche Fehleranalyse haben sondern den Angestellten z.B. derzeit auch die Olympiade auf dem Bildschirm anzeigen.
Die Produktionsdaten anzuzeigen ... da reicht es auch zu, diese am Schichtende anzuzeigen.

Ich bin in der "glücklichen Lage", in der Instandhaltung (Elt) zu wirken.
Auch diese Abteilung sollte schon mal "ge-outsourced" werden... aber das ging megamäßig schief.
Inzwischen ist man sich in der Führungsriege einig, daß die schnellste Variante für eine Fehlerbehebung auf Grund der spez. Anlagenkenntnisse doch eine eigene Instandhaltung ist.

mfg
mega_ohm


----------



## mega_ohm (21 Februar 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass man die Geschichte nicht pauschal bewerten kann.
> 
> - Wie oft geht etwas "schief"?
> - Was kann passieren wenn etwas "schief" geht? Zertrümmert es dann die halbe Mechanik oder ist das Produkt einfach nur zweite Wahl?
> - Ist eventuell das Risiko vorhanden das jemand verletzt wird, weil z.B nur unerfahrende Aushilfen dann noch an der Maschine stehen?


Normalerweise bleibt die Anlage stehen, wenn was schief geht.
Das trifft aber nur für die Zustände zu, die programmiert wurden bzw. durch die Not-Halt- Schleife bzw. Schutztür- Kreise erkannt werden.
Ich hatte das Beispiel, wenn jemand über einen 2m hohen Zaun "fällt", geschrieben. In diesem Fall wird die Anlage nicht abschalten, wenn nicht der ganze Zaun (bzw. die eigentlich überwachten Schutztüren) einen Grund zur Abschaltung geben.
Ein, an der Anlage stehender Maschinist könnte diesen Fall zumindest optisch wahrnehmen und den Not-Halt- Taster betätigen.



> Naja und dann würde ich es einfach drauf ankommen lassen. Lass deinen Cheff mal beobachten was in den 10Min passiert, dass z.B. 9:59sek nur noch zweite Wahl produziert wird, oder das der Elektriker danach 3 Stunden neue Inis anbauen muss..


Mein Chef ist nicht von irgendeinem Seminarstuhl runter gepurzelt. Er hat sein "Handwerk" von der Pieke auf gelernt... war ganz viel früher selbst mal Schlosser, hat sich danach weitergebildet.
Er ist also nicht auf der Wurstbrühe daher geschwommen.
Er hat, bevor er solche Vorschläge macht, sicher genau geprüft, was es bringen wird.
=> 10 min. länger produziert = 150 Fertigprodukte mehr pro Schicht
= 450 Fertigprodukte/Tag (durchgehend 4 Schichten) * 310 Tage / Jahr ( der Rest ist Betriebsruhe bzw. Großreparatur) * 150€ pro Fertig-produkt...
= wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, knapp 21 Mio. € mehr auf der Haben-Seite


----------



## mega_ohm (21 Februar 2010)

ybbs schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich sehe das genau so. So ein Vollautomat ist doch dafür gebaut mit wenig menschlicher Unterstützung Teile zu produzieren.


Das ist so klar wie die Sonne im Mai...


> Als Boss würde ich aber die von Question_mark erwähnten versetzten Pausenzeiten einführen. So hätte der Automat statt nur 10 Minuten eine 30 Minuten längere Laufzeit je Schicht. Im 3-Schichtbetrieb hat man da ruckzuck eine zusätzliche Schicht pro Woche gewonnen bzw. gespart.
> 
> Wenn der Automat wirklich so schlecht läuft, dass man sich wegen 10 Minuten unbeaufsichtigten Betriebes Sorgen um die Ausschussquote machen muss könnte der Boss auch darüber nachdenken ob den Automat optimiert werden kann. Denn so ein schlecht laufender Automat erzeugt ja nicht nur Fehlerkosten sondern auch ganz erhebliche Personalkosten....


Die Anlage läuft nicht so schlecht, dass man sich wegen 10 Minuten unbeaufsichtigten Betriebes Sorgen um die Ausschussquote machen muss.

=> die augenscheinliche Qualitätssicherung (die Tatsachen werden im Labor geschaffen) war eines *meiner* Argumente neben dem Bedenken, daß bei sporadisch auftretenden Problemen für diese 10 Minuten niemand vor Ort ist.


> Mir ist keine Norm bekannt, die pauschal eine Aufsicht fordert. Allerdings wird z.B. bei elektrischen Heizungen ein Unterschied gemacht ob diese beaufsichtigt oder unbeaufsichtigt betrieben werden.


----------



## mega_ohm (21 Februar 2010)

Ich hatte gehofft, daß mal ein Tipp zu einer geltenden Norm kommt.

Also werde ich, in Absprache mit meinem Chef, diese Funktion "einbauen", aber nur bestimmte Maschinisten über die Aktivierung dieser Funktion informieren.
Gemeinsam mit meinem Chef wird eine Arbeitsanweisung / Richtlinie erstellt, die diese "Sonderfunktion" und die daraus entstehenden Gefährdungen beschreibt und die Handlungsweise definiert.


----------



## MSB (21 Februar 2010)

Du willst also Normen:


```
DIN EN ISO 12100-1


                                                                                                     [B]Norm [/B],      2004-04 
 Sicherheit von Maschinen - Grundbegriffe, allgemeine Gestaltungsleitsätze - Teil 1: Grundsätzliche Terminologie, Methodologie (ISO 12100-1:2003); Deutsche Fassung EN ISO 12100-1:2003
```


```
DIN EN ISO 14121-1

                                                                                                       [B]Norm [/B],      2007-12 
   Sicherheit von Maschinen - Risikobeurteilung - Teil 1: Leitsätze (ISO 14121-1:2007); Deutsche Fassung EN ISO 14121-1:2007
```

+ evtl. C-Normen für genau deine Typus Anlage.

Wenn du nach diesen beiden Normen vorgegangen bist, kannst du beurteilen,
welche Gefährdungen beim unbeaufsichtigten Betrieb bestehen.
Und dann anhand der Gefährdungen beurteilen ob JA oder NEIN.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mega_ohm (22 Februar 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Du willst also Normen:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für die Kurzbezeichnung der Normen, die in Frage kommen.
Die werde ich gleich mal durchlesen...

Ich wollte wissen, ( weil ich selbst Zweifel habe, manchmal ist ja auch gesunder Menschenverstand hilfreich ) ob es eine MRL oder irgendwas gibt, die den unbeaufsichtigten Produktionsprozeß verbieten.

Ich habe die Normen noch nicht gelesen, aber es scheint so, als wäre diese Maßnahme i.O. => das wäre natürlich für die Firma und damit für meinen Arbeitsplatz eine Möglichkeit, die Anlagenkapazität noch besser auszuschöpfen, die Instandhaltung weiterhin bezahlen zu können.
Es entspricht aber nach wie vor nicht meinem Sicherheitsverständnis. ( aber: wenn es zulässig wäre....  (??) , würde ich meine persönliche Meinung revidieren müssen )

Ich melde mich wieder, wenn ich die Normen gelesen habe...
bis dahin erstmal vielen Dank...

Mfg
mega_ohm


----------



## Question_mark (22 Februar 2010)

*Bin ich jetzt schon wieder OT ?*

Hallo,


			
				mega_ohm schrieb:
			
		

> Diesmal konntest Du mir leider nicht weiterhelfen, weil das Thema verfehlt wurde. Meine Frage ist: Unbeaufsichtigte autom. Anlage = zulässig ??
> Ja oder Nein



Naja, deine Frage konnte ich nicht mit konkreten Gesetzestexten oder Vorschriften beantworten. Meine Schilderung von erlebtem Wahnsinn in GB und auch in den USA bezüglich Anlagenverfügbarkeit sollte eigentlich nur klarmachen, dass kleinliche Auslegung von Pausenregelungen zu verringerter Produktivität führen. Also ein schlechtes Beispiel, von mir immer wieder erlebt und gehasst ...
Und daher verstehe ich auch Deinen Cheffe, wenn er versucht diese Bremsen zu lösen und da etwas mehr Beweglichkeit anzustossen ...
Da kann doch mal der eine oder andere Kollege an der Anlage nebenan einspringen und auch mal die Maschine nebenan beschicken oder überwachen, oder nicht ??

Aber auch hier gilt es, wie schon zuvor geschrieben, das ist immer in Abhängigkeit vom Fertigungsprozess individuell zu betrachten, das kann man nicht verallgemeinern.

Und als SPS-Automatisierer und Programmierer sollte man solche Schwachstellen in der Produktion erkennen. Und auch dem Kunden Vorschläge zur Abhilfe anbieten. Ob der die dann immer realisieren kann oder will, ist dann eine andere Sache...    

Jedenfalls sehe ich bei einer IBS auch ganz unabhängig (und das finde ich ganz wichtig) die Schwachstellen im Prozeß, aber meistens interessiert das keinen 
Da könnte ich ja mit meiner Kritik irgendeinem Planer der Anlage die Hosen runterziehen, das ist im allgemeinen von den beteiligten Personen nicht besonders erwünscht 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (22 Februar 2010)

*Na geht doch ...*

Hallo,

[QUOTE="mega_ohm]Inzwischen ist man sich in der Führungsriege einig, daß die schnellste Variante für eine Fehlerbehebung auf Grund der spez. Anlagenkenntnisse doch eine eigene Instandhaltung ist. [/QUOTE]

Und der Beweis, das dann mal der gesunde Menschenverstand eine von einem dusseligen Controller erstellte Excel-Tabelle ad absurdum führt ...

Anscheinend hat Deine Führungsriege noch eine gehörige Portion gesunden Verstandes zur Verfügung. Und benutzt den sogar noch ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## mega_ohm (22 Februar 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Und der Beweis, das dann mal der gesunde Menschenverstand eine von einem dusseligen Controller erstellte Excel-Tabelle ad absurdum führt ...


Ich finde Excel- Tabellen toll... mache damit selbst sehr viel rum.
Man kann damit in kürzester Zeit die tollsten Sachen ausrechnen lassen und sich über das Ergebnis selbst wundern. 
Begeistert hat mich ein Parameter meines Chefs, den ich jetzt zum 1. Mal hörte... => *to/ KWh* !!!
Wir haben zwar getrennte "Zähler" für verschiedene Anlagen... aber diese "Zähler" werden berechnet - über die Meßwandler auf der MS-Seite.
Ich meine, das ich auf jeden Fall die Verluste ( z.B. Ummagnetisierungsverluste) des Trafos ( MS/ NS ) mit messe und ( eben durch die interne Berechnung ) nur als Ungefähr-Richtmaß ansetzen kann.
Schon der Versuch, aus einer produzierten Stück-Leistung pro Anlage
ein Verhältnis zum Energieverbrauch zu bilden, obwohl nicht im Ansatz Kenntnisse des dahinter stehenden Energieversorgungs- Systems vorhanden sind... ich finde den Ansatz interessant.

Ich finde, diese Mühe hätte sich niemand gemacht, der nicht mindestens einen Taschenrechner vor der Nase liegen hat - solche tollen Konstrukte werden erst mit Excel & Co. effizient auf 5 Nachkomma- Stellen berechnet.



> Anscheinend hat Deine Führungsriege noch eine gehörige Portion gesunden Verstandes zur Verfügung. Und benutzt den sogar noch ...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark


 
 derzeit scheint es mir auch noch so...
Aber ein gewisser Unfug scheint hoffähig zu werden... (siehe Bsp. oben)

Mfg
mega_ohm


----------



## istat_gb (23 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

also, Meiner Meinung nach kann die Maschine ohne Aufsicht betrieben werden. ABER:

Die Risikobeurteilung muss dementsprechend durchgeführt wurden sein UND die Maschine muss dementsprechend sicher gestaltet werden.

Eine Maschine ist SICHER zu gestalten. Dabei ist es egal, ob die beobachtet wird, oder nicht. Für unterschiedliche Gefährdungen sind unterschiedliche Maßnahmen zur Absicherung anzuwenden. Selbst im Falle eines Fehlers darf dann eigentlich keine Gefahr mehr für "Außenstehende" vorhanden sein - falls alles richtig abgesichert wurde.

Wenn die Maschine nur Schrott produziert - naja, das is dann Prozesssicherheit (Ich nenn es einfach mal so).

CNC-Maschinen zum Beispiel dürfen ja auch "allein arbeiten", und es gibt bestimmt tausende andere Beispiele.

Also, für mich spricht nichts dagegen, die Anlage unbeaufsichtigt zu lassen, wenn die Anlage "sicher" ist.

PS: Eine Norm hierzu ist mir eigentlich nicht bekannt, bzw. habe ich noch nie etwas zum Thema "Beaufsichtigen" oder ähnliches in einer Norm (12100,14121, 11161, 13849, 60204,...) gelesen.

Gruß
André


----------



## holgermaik (25 Februar 2010)

Hallo.
Wenn du was lesen möchtes hab ich einen Tip für dich.
"Maschinensicherheit in Europa", 5 Bände ca 0,5 m Lang.
Dort ist in diversen Vorschriften geregelt was ein Norm Mensch ist, wie Schutzzäune zu getalten sind usw.
Das A und O ist eine vernünftige Gefährdungsanalyse der Maschine. Darauf Aufbauend eine "sichere Steuerung". 
Dann gibt es keinen Grund warum eine Maschine nicht unbeaufsichtigt laufen darf.
Was erstmal nichts über die Qualität des Erzeugnisses aussagt.
Wir haben Anlagen die Wochenlang von keinem Menschen gesehen werden.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Martin L. (25 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

muss meinem Vorredner zustimmen!

Wir bauen auch Sondermaschinen, die "MANNLOS" bestellt werden. Dies beinhaltet eine Anlage, wo Sicherheitstechnik, Schutzzäune etc. integriert sind. Bei Störungen geht die Anlage automatisch in Not-Halt und schaltet danach automatisch ab.

Morgens wird per Stapler ein Bund Stangen in die Anlage eingelegt und am folgenden Tag wiederholt es sich. Die Anlage läuft die ganze Schicht ohne Eingriffe vom Personal.
Bei der Projektierung einer Anlage muss dass "MANNLOS" nur berücksichtigt werden.

Bis dann mal


----------



## holgermaik (25 Februar 2010)

Hallo nochmal.
Ich möchte noch was grundlegendes anmerken.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, seid ihr nicht die Erbauer der Maschine sondern die Betreiber.
Wenn du etwas grundlegendes an der Maschine veränders (Erhöhung der physikalischen Leistung, Ändern des Sicherheitskonzeptes...) wirst du automatisch laut EU Recht zum Errichter. Das heist das ursprüngliche CE Zeichen erlischt und du müsstest die ganze CE Zertifizierung neu durchlaufen. Damit bist du auch rechtlich in der Verantwortung für die Sicherheit der Maschine zu sorgen und eventuell auch haftbar. Es ist ein sehr schmaler Grad zwischen Instandhaltung und ändern einer Maschine.
Ich würde mir das sehr genau überlegen.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## mega_ohm (26 Februar 2010)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal.
> Ich möchte noch was grundlegendes anmerken.
> Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, seid ihr nicht die Erbauer der Maschine sondern die Betreiber.
> Wenn du etwas grundlegendes an der Maschine veränders (Erhöhung der physikalischen Leistung, Ändern des Sicherheitskonzeptes...) wirst du automatisch laut EU Recht zum Errichter. Das heist das ursprüngliche CE Zeichen erlischt und du müsstest die ganze CE Zertifizierung neu durchlaufen. Damit bist du auch rechtlich in der Verantwortung für die Sicherheit der Maschine zu sorgen und eventuell auch haftbar. Es ist ein sehr schmaler Grad zwischen Instandhaltung und ändern einer Maschine.
> ...


Vielen Dank für Deine Stichpunkte ( ich selbst hab' ja Bedenken, sonst hätte ich nie gefragt ! ) ...
Ich möchte sie mal abarbeiten:

Ich habe mir die, von MSB, aufgeführten Normen sehr lange und mit viel Abwägung durchgelesen.

Zum Thema: *Erhöhung der physikalischen Leistung*
- Die physikalische Leistung der Anlage sollte ja lt. Masch.bau-Firma für einen 3-Schicht-Betrieb dimensioniert sein.
Diese, vom Hersteller vorgegebene Leistung will ich ja nicht erhöhen.
Es geht um einen derzeitigen 2-Schicht-Betrieb, bei dem aus personellen Gründen ( Pause ) wenigstens ca. 1/3 der Pause die Anlage noch weiterläuft.

Zum Thema: *Ändern des Sicherheitskonzeptes*
Daran wird zumindest nach meinem Verständnis und dem Studium der oben angeführten Normen gar nichts anders.
Die Anlage wird baulich nicht geändert.
Eigentlich schaffe ( bisher ist das nur hier in der Diskussion, fertig ist die Programmierung nur auf meinem PC zu Hause !! ... sonst gar nicht ) ich nur ein zusätzliches "Maschine Normal-Stopp".
Ich hatte Bedenken wegen einer, für ca. 10min. unbeobachtet laufenden Anlage.

Laut den Normen muß die Anlage aber vorher schon allen Richtlinien entsprechen, für den automatischen Betrieb geeignet sein.
- der Gefährdungsbereich bleibt gleich
Bei der Risikobeurteilung... da habe ich eben meine Probleme.
(die habe ich in der Eröffnung des Stranges beschrieben)

Tatsächlich ändert sich ja an der Anlage nichts... Niemand kann garantieren, ob der Maschinist mal 10 min. austreten (WC) ist oder eben seine reguläre Pause macht. Dementsprechend muß die Anlage eigentlich für diese "unbeobachtete" Zeit auch sicher sein...
Sobald jemand eine Tür öffnet etc. wird auch ein "sicheres Halt" aktiv.

Der Großteil der Anlage kam von einer Masch.Bau-Firma.
Diese Firma hat beim Aufbau der Anlage eine Schnittstelle "Kunde" geschaffen... (2003 )
Die komplette Beladung mit Vormaterial, Vorbereitung und Zuführung in die Anlage habe ich mit Sicherheitskreisen, E-Plänen, Programmierung mit Rücksprache zur Masch.Bau-Firma getätig. Schließlich muß ja ein betätigter Not-Halt-Taster... egal wo betätigt, Auswirkungen auf beide Anlagen ( Masch.Bau-Firma bzw. Kundenseite ) haben.
Diese ganze Geschichte ist von der Firma zertifiziert worden.

Auf Grund dieser angeführten Beispiele sehe ich (heute !!) keine Bedenken mehr gegen ein zusätzliches, zeitlich versetzt, automatisch ausgelöstes "Maschine Normal-Stopp".

*Ich bin aber für jeden Tipp dankbar und werde nichts auf die CPU "spielen",*
*was ich nicht wirklich verantworten kann bzw. wo es berechtigte Einwände Außenstehender gibt !!*


----------



## mega_ohm (26 Februar 2010)

istat_gb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also, Meiner Meinung nach kann die Maschine ohne Aufsicht betrieben werden. ABER:
> 
> ...


Die betreffende Anlage hat alle Türen, Zäune etc... und die müssen dazu auch noch ihrer Funktion entsprechen.
Den Schutztüren, die "gern" manipuliert wurden, haben wir die Kat.4 verpaßt... 

Aber:
Noch niemand hat mir meine Frage beantwortet...
Was ist, wenn jemand über einen 2,3m hohen Schutzzaun "fällt" ??
Ich habe es (rein zufällig ) schon einmal erlebt... und den Not-Halt-Taster betätigt...
Für die Zeit der Nichtbeaufsichtigung wäre niemand da...
- der Maschinist hätte zwar auch nicht ausgeschaltet, weil er mit einer Zeitung beschäftigt war... aber es war in seinem Sichtbereich und seiner Verantwortung.

Wer ist für die max. 10min unbeaufsichtigten Betrieb verantwortlich ?
( sehr wahrscheinlich derjenige, der diese Möglichkeit schafft  )

mfg


----------



## Markus (26 Februar 2010)

hab mit den quatsch jetzt nicht angetan zu lesen, aber wie kommt man auf so eine doofe frage?

wenn es ein vollautomat ist, dann kann der doch auch vollautomaitsch laufen? wenn nicht, dann ist es entweder kein vollautomat oder der konstrukteur bzw. der programmierer war ein depp...

warum überhaupt begrenzen auf 10 oder 15min?
reicht doch wenn die vögel zum beschicken, einrichten oder warten oder was weiß ich anrücken...

ich habe riesige hallen gesehn, da hat nichtmal das licht gebrannt! - warum auch, sps und roboter machen ihren job im dunkeln genausogut...


----------



## mega_ohm (26 Februar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> hab mit den quatsch jetzt nicht angetan zu lesen, aber wie kommt man auf so eine doofe frage?
> 
> wenn es ein vollautomat ist, dann kann der doch auch vollautomaitsch laufen? wenn nicht, dann ist es entweder kein vollautomat oder der konstrukteur bzw. der programmierer war ein depp...
> 
> ...


 Ich finde Deine Meinung klasse...
Aber bei mir in der Firma gibt es neben mir eben noch ein paar andere Deppen, die um die Anlage ab und an mal rum rennen müssen (wollen).

Die 1. Energiesparmaßnahme wäre aber tatsächlich... das Licht wegzusparen...
=> wo kein Licht ist, rennt auch niemand mehr rum... und ich könnte meinen Nachlauf wenigstens für 15min. laufen lassen, ohne mir über Not-Halte den Kopf zu zerbrechen...
Danach ist das Vormaterial alle  *ROFL*
Ok... dann wird eben das Licht 3 min. vorher wieder angeknipst...
(Die Energiesparleuchte, die am meisten spart, ist ausgeschaltet...)

mfg


----------



## holgermaik (26 Februar 2010)

Hi.Niemand fällt über einen Schutzzaun der nach der geltenden Norm gestaltet ist. Das hat nichts mehr mit Fahrlässigkeit zu tun sondern ist Vorsatz. Eventuell gibt es ja einen Grund zum übersteigen des Zaunes. Einfach mal darüber reden.
Ein Mensch der vorsätzlich Sicherheitsbestimmungen umgeht, ist auf die Dauer für keine Firma tragbar.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## mega_ohm (28 Februar 2010)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Hi.Niemand fällt über einen Schutzzaun der nach der geltenden Norm gestaltet ist. Das hat nichts mehr mit Fahrlässigkeit zu tun sondern ist Vorsatz. Eventuell gibt es ja einen Grund zum übersteigen des Zaunes. Einfach mal darüber reden.
> Ein Mensch der vorsätzlich Sicherheitsbestimmungen umgeht, ist auf die Dauer für keine Firma tragbar.
> Grüsse Holger


Diese Person ist mit freundlicher Empfehlung an einen Mitbewerber "weg- gelobt" worden.  

Ich möchte jetzt nicht schreiben, daß ich nur Dank psycholog. Unterstützung meinen Job überhaupt weiter...  das wäre Quatsch !
Man merkt sich aber solche "special effects", bezieht sie in zukünftige Beurteilungen mit ein, fragt eben lieber einmal mehr.

mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (28 Februar 2010)

*Fazit dieser Diskussion*

Nach vielen sehr guten Informationen und "auswärtiger Sichtweise"
(... das war mir auch wichtig. Die extremste Meinung kam von Markus... wobei er eigentlich "nur" in kurze Worte gefaßt hat, was mir hier in diesem Strang an => wichtigen,zu lesenden Normen empfohlen wurde )
möchte ich allen Kommentatoren danken.

_*Welche Erkenntnis habe ich mitgenommen ?*_
- ich werde diese Funktion erst nach dem Zusenden aller neuen Prog.-Module am Montag zu der Masch.Bau-Firma, die für den größeren Teil der Anlage zuständig ist und nach deren Antwort implementieren !
- es wird eine genaue Beschreibung und Dokumentation für die Maschinisten geben
- ich werde die Produktionsmeister auf diese Änderung hinweisen => mit dem Vermerk, diese ( eigentlich schalte ich die Anlage ja nur 1x mehr noch = AUS ) "Sonderbetriebsform" monatlich zu belehren.

Eine anders lautende Gefährdungsanalyse von der Masch.Bau-Firma erwarte ich ( auch Dank dieser Diskussion ) eigentlich nicht, warte aber diese Meinung (und die Zertifikate) ab.

mfg


----------

